# Aston V8 Vantage S Coupe vs TT-RS Roadster S2.



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi All,
See - viewtopic.php?f=19&t=289687. That review got one or two people having a 'hissy fit' about a beetle...the simple fact is that the 991, IMHO, was a huge disappointment to drive...the modded S2 TT-RS was a much nicer place to come back to...!

Anyway we digress...

Was booked in to drive the Aston V8 Roadster however had to make do with a Vantage S Coupe with flippy flappy box. As expected, I did not like the flippy flappy box...it was same as the Audi R8 r-tronic...very jerky on gear change which knocks you back as the transition between gears is so pronounced though not as bad as the r-tronic...still smooth, it is NOT!

Personally, I would always stick to manual transmission for any sports car...I have as yet to come across a half descent flippy flappy box...they are either too jerky or too slow like the Porsche PDK...pathetic...rant over and on to subjective review

*Ride Comfort *
erm, if you have a bad back then look elsewhere...the car tested had very firm suspension...makes me grateful for MagneRide...it was too stiff for road use and likely to get tiresome on B-roads. This is an area I know I can improve so will need to account for the additional spend here. For me, the TT-RS with MagneRide suspension wins hands down.

*Handling* 
Planted being that stiff and steering was super direct and a class above the TT-RS and 991 I tested last week. This Vantage S was very civilised over rough roads and held its line well in twisty roads and roundabouts. I have done a great deal to my suspension and would say it is on par with the Vantage S thus a draw here.

*Power delivery*
The Vantage S is perhaps 0.01 slower than S2 TT-RS however it was impressive none-the-less and never felt underpowered or lacking in power. Delivery was as smooth as a S2 map. I call this a draw as the V8 power delivery was as smooth as a mapped S2 TT-RS.

*Speed uptake*
Very impressive and the car had bags of low down torque. Speed uptake was instant and strong. It may just lag behind a S2 TT-RS though we are talking split seconds here, make that a draw then.

*Exhaust note*
Simple...Aston wins hands down even with my tricked exhaust system...simply because there is nowt like a V8...very distinctive.

*Interior*
Three words needed here...Fabulous; Sumptuous; Luxurious...!

Aston is in an entirely different league to any Audi or Porsche...IMHO...it oozes class.

Would I buy one?...
...I will let you know when it is delivered... :wink:


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

The Vantage is bound to be the better car , other than the fact its twice the price it looks prettyier and is much rarer.
The only thing it lacks is AWD which may or may not make a difference.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Interesting car. Dont agree about the flippy paddel gearbox mine is fast and smooth, at the moment :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

gvij said:


> The Vantage is bound to be the better car , other than the fact its twice the price it looks prettyier and is much rarer.
> The only thing it lacks is AWD which may or may not make a difference.


Why would it need AWD?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Hark said:


> gvij said:
> 
> 
> > The Vantage is bound to be the better car , other than the fact its twice the price it looks prettyier and is much rarer.
> ...


AWD not required on the car I tested. It handled well and compliments the TT-RS.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Hark said:


> gvij said:
> 
> 
> > The Vantage is bound to be the better car , other than the fact its twice the price it looks prettyier and is much rarer.
> ...


AWD is superior to 2wd technically. 4 driven wheels is always going to be better than 2.
Some prefer a very loose rear end on the limit and oversteer though in which 4wd is never going to deliver.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Try a v12 roadster 

I had a vantage s for a day, the box works well but needs to be in sports mode,
It's one of the best single clutch designs out there.

As for the 991 PDK being slow ?

Have you tried it in sports mode plus, it bangs though the gears as fast as is possable.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> Try a v12 roadster
> 
> I had a vantage s for a day, the box works well but needs to be in sports mode,
> It's one of the best single clutch designs out there.
> ...


Tried the flippy flappy in Sports mode and results was the same on the Aston. Not for me am afraid. Order will be a manual in any case.

If you read my review of the 991, I commented on the trait of the PDK in Sports Plus mode, that of dropping gears to attain higher torque...something I simply did not like. On each change the 991 was a split second slow before power kicked in...it is something I noticed straight off the bat...the 991 was a real disappointment.

The Aston in Sports mode did not drop gears to attain higher torque...it behaved like a manual however it was still jerky on gear change over...I just did not like it.

I was informed by the sales person that the Vantage V12 Roadster is manual only and there is a limited production run. I will know next week if my order can be switched from V8 to V12...not holding my breath though as I understand V12s were all sold or allocated...am happy with the V8 and the power it had...suited the car...more power may be a touch OTT...though if a V12 allocation was available I will certainly stretch the wallet a little...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

gvij said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > gvij said:
> ...


Not at these levels am afraid - may apply to lower priced cars. Test drive the Aston and the 991 C2 S then feedback.

The Aston felt like AWD simply because it was well planted - a sign of a well balanced car. The 991 C2S definitely felt 2-WD because it was tail happy aka 'loose' back-end.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

You are right about the Aston oozing class though. I reckon performance wise the TT-RS will be on top but nothing beats the sheer drama of an Aston 

Regarding the gearbox you should try out a GTR


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

What do you do for a living and are you looking for a chauffer


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

gvij said:


> What do you do for a living...


Bank robber



gvij said:


> ...and are you looking for a chauffer


chauffer, no...get away driver, yes...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

hope88 said:


> You are right about the Aston oozing class though. I reckon performance wise the TT-RS will be on top but nothing beats the sheer drama of an Aston
> 
> Regarding the gearbox you should try out a GTR


Performance is identical, almost - a S2 TT-RS may just edge it a smidge though we are talking two different types of cars here...one you drive fast just because (TT-RS) and the other you are never in a hurry thus drive appropiately (Aston).

Jap performance cars do nowt for me am afraid thus won't bother testing a GT-R...just not my sort of thing and if given one for free I would inturn give it away for free PDQ!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

996cab said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > You are right about the Aston oozing class though. I reckon performance wise the TT-RS will be on top but nothing beats the sheer drama of an Aston
> ...


That's a shame & each to their own i guess, however you're dismissing one of the only cars in the last decade to really change the game in terms of Performance cars. Must be badge snobbery (or something else) :lol:

If you are given one then by all means give it to me for free  I'd have another in a heartbeat & over the cars you've listed (Aston Vantage & 991S). The upcoming Turbo could pull me towards a Beetle, but the 2012 GT-R has moved the bar further North


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> 996cab said:
> 
> 
> > hope88 said:
> ...


Paul, 
am not a speed freak...hence my comments...and I accept there is a car for everyone...GT-R IMHO falls in same category as EVO; Scoobys etc...not for me though it does tickle others...which is good because the car must sell else it will not have a market...will certainly look you up if am ever given one for FREE (hopefully not...!)...!!!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The only thing about Astons is the build quality isn't that great against the German competition. Yes, it all looks and feels beautiful, but a beautiful knob that comes off in your hand is as useless as an ugly one.

I base this on the two cars my business partner has had in the past 3 years, a DB9 and a Rapide. He refuses to drive anything else, but he admits he'd know the dealer much less well if he'd bought a BMW, Mercedes or Bentley.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

wja96 said:


> The only thing about Astons is the build quality isn't that great against the German competition. Yes, it all looks and feels beautiful, but a beautiful knob that comes off in your hand is as useless as an ugly one.
> 
> I base this on the two cars my business partner has had in the past 3 years, a DB9 and a Rapide. He refuses to drive anything else, but he admits he'd know the dealer much less well if he'd bought a BMW, Mercedes or Bentley.


I entirely agree on your comment...a very close dear friend - he switched me on to Astons having had his Roadster delivered last year - echoes just that sentiment...the main reason being that the cars are mostly handbuilt certainly in the finishing...humans always make mistakes sometimes...and German cars are indeed tough to beat.

Problem is that once smitten from a test drive it is easy to get swept along...definitely a heart over head purchase...!


----------

